# Not turning but......



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

What do ya think? I know it's not turning but, it is antler.....


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

That is pretty neat. How are the wires run??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I like it, Jeff...Momma would kick my arse if I brought it home...but I STILL like it....


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Texas T said:


> That is pretty neat. How are the wires run??


 T- I drilled down from the top of the main beam. Drilled out the side and back down out the bottom. I used a little antler epoxy to patch the hole.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sweet !


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is first class. Very nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job Jeff!! I have always wanted to make one of those i just dont think i have the mad skills to do it!! As Always Top Shelf Mate!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like it!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! I want one ! LL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Creative,, where's the horn hanging light fixture to match.


----------

